# Got pigs!



## Cricket (Oct 11, 2012)

So finally decided to try fall piglets.  The bulk of our garden extras--potatoes, squashes, etc, should help with feed for the next few months. I can also get 2nd and 3rd milkings from just freshened cows at work and have been making and freezing yogurt with that.  They've been pasture raised, so am going to go ahead and build fence even tho' we'll probably have snow on the ground within a month.  I'm thinking of getting a couple of cheap round bales to throw in the pasture for entertainment and saving the good hay for inside the pig house.  Then if I decide to have one bred, she'll still be tuned to electric fencing.  Thanks for all of the great information you have all posted--been having a grand time exploring what could work for me!
This is the small house they're in now:






This is where they're headed in a week or so:





And am planning to pasture this--it's poor soil, hardpan and clay, but does have white clover.  I usually use it to pasture the cows and horse when they're bored in spring before the good pastures are up, so it's good to get it torn up


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Cute pigs, and what a great backdrop you have for photos!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 11, 2012)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Cricket - welcome to the piggy world 
They look great


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations!  They do look great and what a beautiful place you have there!

Edited to say:  I should have known Vermont by the pics.  I had to go back and look at your location as it looked kind of like Maine, kind of like NH but not quite.  Each state being so close are similar, but yet very different.  Lovely!


----------



## DuckyLou (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! Your place is BEAUTIFUL! The pigs are cute too!


----------



## Cricket (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, everyone--did the foliage make you miss the unpainted barns?!  Today it is alternating snow showers and sun, windy, and the leaves are pretty well whipped.  Bring on winter!

We are entranced with our pigs.  Anyone who has ever had to plan meals and cook for kids should have the opportunity to cook for piglets!  "Oh, my, you've added boiled 4 years outdated kidney beans to my turnips--what a great idea!"  Plus, after raising Jersey bottle calves, these pigs just seem to crank out perfect poops time after time.

Stubbornhill, it is amazing how you can tell when you drive over the border that you've changed states isn't it?  Someone gave me an excellent article on the geographic history of it, if you're interested.  We love Maine--used to talk a lot about moving there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 12, 2012)

Your little pigs are cute...your background and view are awesome!!!!  How beautiful!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 15, 2012)

> "Oh, my, you've added boiled 4 years outdated kidney beans to my turnips--what a great idea!"


Hee Hee! Thanks for the smile. Glad you are enjoying your pigs & I have to agree, those pics are awesome. Trees are just starting to turn down here.

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 16, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Thank you, everyone--did the foliage make you miss the unpainted barns?!  Today it is alternating snow showers and sun, windy, and the leaves are pretty well whipped.  Bring on winter!
> 
> We are entranced with our pigs.  Anyone who has ever had to plan meals and cook for kids should have the opportunity to cook for piglets!  "Oh, my, you've added boiled 4 years outdated kidney beans to my turnips--what a great idea!"  Plus, after raising Jersey bottle calves, these pigs just seem to crank out perfect poops time after time.
> 
> *Stubbornhill, it is amazing how you can tell when you drive over the border that you've changed states isn't it?  Someone gave me an excellent article on the geographic history of it, if you're interested.  We love Maine--used to talk a lot about moving there.*


*
*


Yes, I would love to read the article!  Thank you.  Most people would likely think we have lost our minds when hearing us talk of crossing the border and knowing immediately.  But it is so true.  I guess that is one of the reasons I love New England so much.  It is all the same, yet so different!


----------

